# English Chartered Accountant Possibilities Mexico



## conwayroger25 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi all,

Apologies if similar questions been asked elsewhere in the forum: I've had a search, and couldn't find an answer to what i'm looking for.

I'm 30 years old and a UK citizen: I have upper intermediate Spanish but wouldn't feel comfortable in a business setting (yet). As it stands, I'm a Chartered Accountant having trained for 3 years with Ernst and Young in the UK: I have 2 years post-qualification experience contracting with various organisations (Banks, Insurance, Waste Management, Advertising...so a range).

I'd love to explore my options in Mexico City: i'm willing and able to arrive in Mexico DF without a job and to be physically in the city if it assists my possibilities of finding work. I've really got no idea what the market is for English speaking finance professionals in Mexico DF if you're not seeking an internal transfer for a large multi-national company: if anyone has any tips, suggestions, hints, contacts or knows a recruiter, please let me know! I'm trying to avoid teaching English abroad as I already have a profession and teaching isn't something i'd really enjoy.

Cheers guys,

Roger.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

conwayroger25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if similar questions been asked elsewhere in the forum: I've had a search, and couldn't find an answer to what i'm looking for.
> 
> ...


I've got two quick ideas for you:

- contact the British Embassy in Mexico City. When we were thinking of having someone do our US taxes we asked the US Embassy for references and they provided quite a few. One or two were big 8 firms (or whatever they are called these days).

- visit the site indeed.com.mx and search for contador in DF. You will also get an idea of compensation.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You really should look for a job at a UK company with a division in Mexico while you are still in the UK. I think you will have a tough time finding a Mexican company that would hire you because they would need to get your residency and work permit papers in order and that is no small task since they would be required to show that you have a skill that a Mexican does not possess.

Or, you'd need to get your temporary residency on your own and request the work permit add-on. Since you are certified in the UK, you should be able to get the work add-on.

Since you are not certified in Mexico, you would want to find a company that does business with the UK, otherwise I suspect you'd have to accept a basic clerk position since your certification does not transfer and there are a lot of Mexican accountants looking for the same jobs you would be looking at.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks like Ernst and Young have offices in Mexico City. How are those bridges ? Perhaps someone in the UK could set up an intro for you with someone in Mexico - at least for a chat to discuss your goals ?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Also be aware that you have to start the residency process in a consulate outside Mexico. If you come to Mexico as a tourist to explore employment opportunities, and then find something, you would have to briefly leave Mexico to put in the application for residency. Technically you have to do it in your home country but people have had success going to the nearest consulate abroad (in Texas, say, if you have a visa for the U.S., or Guatemala or Belize).


----------

